# Portugal/Spain May 2019 AM/shuttle



## NoelB (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey, I have an opportunity to spend 1-2 weeks in Spain or Portugal in early May 2019. I'm looking for recommendations for a mountain bike vacation destination at that time of year.

The preference is shuttle access enduro style riding. Would also like to combine some single track trail days too.

After-bike life is important as well.

Where should I start? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

Sintra... check in with WeRide... they do shuttles and guiding.


----------



## MacgyverPT (Oct 2, 2013)

You can ride "Via Algarviana". This route (300km) cross Portugal from Alcoutim (village near border between Span and Portugal) and finish near the ocean, in Sagres. I do this route and was great adventure!


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

I will be riding the part of Spain more close to France on may, have found good references to the Zona Zero trail system, near the town of Ainsa.


----------



## UnbeatenAdventures (Oct 15, 2018)

I live and work in Zona Zero, check out my website www.unbeatenadventures.com happy to help you out finding great trails to ride


----------

